

HN: I made a Twitter list of a few Y Combinator companies. Did I miss any? - theli0nheart
http://twitter.com/dwlz/y-combinator-startups

======
aston
@vidly instead of (or along with) @fliggo

------
daleharvey
great idea, I did the same for the seedcamp teams

<http://twitter.com/daleharvey/seedcamp-teams>

------
maxstoller
You're missing @Dailybooth.

~~~
theli0nheart
Just added :)

~~~
maxstoller
How about: @reddit and @scribd? Check out: <http://rankedindex.com/yc>.

~~~
theli0nheart
@reddit is not really a "company" account. It just reposts links that make it
to the front page. I think most people would get annoyed by this. Thoughts?

~~~
bemmu
Don't include it.

------
immad
@heyzap

------
savrajsingh
@wattvision

------
datsro
@fanchatter

------
grourk
@zumodrive

------
mglukhovsky
@rethinkdb

------
trefn
@mixpanel

~~~
theli0nheart
Done :)

------
jonathanberger
@picurio

